# New Babies " registerable"



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! Congratulations!!! Flashy little cuties too  

Well....what are they? :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: , :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: , :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: or :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kiddos -- yah what did you get???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute babies. Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

three doelings,, we named them Flo Jo , Serena and Venus,, then another doe gave me another Doeling we will name her Masquerade,, then my tricolor doe gave me a set of gorgeous bucklings.. pics coming..


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

This is K4's Nutmeg she was 16 inches when I got her in late winter , she finally made it to 18 inches..along with her mother .. ( who is no longer with us) the bucklings are (white in front) Wrangler and the darker buckskin with blue eyes is Buckaroo..and momma has a few moonspots.. I am so happy with this breeding we are really getting some nice color from our new buck..along with those bloodlines.. thanks Carla for breeding him and thanks Lauren for selling them all to us..will get better pics as soon as I can figger out how to get a website going.. and get them posed..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very flashy and adorable!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all adorable ....congrats.... :thumb:


----------

